# Micro Mesh question



## theHullTurn (Jan 6, 2010)

I am looking to buy some micro mesh abrasive pads and am wondering where is a good place to buy some? Should i get them from PSI?

are these good? http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKFINKIT.html?mybuyscid=7259695725

or is there a better place to get them?

Thanks for your time!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jan 6, 2010)

Personally, I prefer the sheets (3x4?) without so much of the padded
backing. They last longer and I can get a feel for the finish under my
fingers. I find using the small pads (for me) is like trying to play piano 
with mittens on.


----------



## SkookumPens (Jan 6, 2010)

If you are looking for those, Woodtruningz has them on sell this week. If you like the sheets, I buy mine from International Violin. They have the best price I have found.

Craig Chatterton
Puyallup, WA


----------



## JerrySambrook (Jan 6, 2010)

Those are good, but you should google Micro-mesh.
There are usually 9 steps from 1500 to 12000.
There is one supplier who does 2 sets of 9 pads for about $25.00

Charlie is correct that the non-backed ones seem to last longer, but the padded ones do afford some cusion if you tend to have a heavy hand.

(See Chauck, I don't diagree with EVERYTHIG you say:biggrin


----------



## mredburn (Jan 6, 2010)

Also check http://woodnwhimsies.com/  they have the sample pack of sheets I believe for less than what your looking at.  Here is the direct link.   Mike    http://woodnwhimsies.com/facces.html


----------



## jskeen (Jan 6, 2010)

what size are the sheets from international violin?  at $4.75 a sheet, surely that is not the same 3x6 sheets that you get in a set of 9 for $11.95, or 1.45 each, is it?   Tim and Tracey seem to have the best deal going that I've seen so far.


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 7, 2010)

theHullTurn said:


> I am looking to buy some micro mesh abrasive pads and am wondering where is a good place to buy some? Should i get them from PSI?
> 
> are these good? http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKFINKIT.html?mybuyscid=7259695725
> 
> ...


 
I've had that set and recently purchased the larger set that PSI has.  No problem with either one.  It was just convenient for me since I had to meet the $100 minimum to get $15 off.  So in my mind, I only paid $5 for the larger set of them.


----------



## dalemcginnis (Jan 7, 2010)

Regarding the pads vs sheets, I have both and use the sheets for dry sanding and the pads for wet sanding.  I bought mine from Rockler when they were on sale.  Don't know if that was the best price but the store is close to where I work.


----------



## gbhazel (Jan 7, 2010)

Get the full set from Woodcraft for just over $20.00


----------



## Jmhoff10500 (Jan 7, 2010)

This is what i got, use, and love. it has lasted me over 20 pens, and they will probably last another 20! (And they are cheaper too)

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...face_Pen_Makers_Kit___micro_surface_pen?Args=


----------



## jskeen (Jan 7, 2010)

The set that woodcraft sells is 9 3x4 sheets and a sanding block for 19.99
The set that woodnwhimsies sells is 9 3x6 sheets for 11.99
The set that Arizona silhouette sells is 7 3x6 sheets for 12.99
PSI sells 5 of the 6x12 sheets with block for 36.95, but only the first 5 grits.  
international violin sells sheets for 4.75  if they are 6x12 that's about 1.19 per 3x6 sheet,
or 10.71 per 9 pack if you buy 4.  

Me, I think I'll just keep buying from our members here.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 7, 2010)

I got a really good deal last year from the Micro Mesh guy at the big Woodworking Show. I will be heading there on Jan 15 and may pick up another set.


----------



## Frank Nemke sr (Jan 8, 2010)

I have a set of3x4 foam pads. I use them on Corian and acrilic 'wet' after 200 pens I just turned them over and started useing the other side.  They work great for me.
    woodnwhimisies has about the best price


----------

